# audio: parlantes, altavoces.



## lothar83 (May 16, 2007)

Holas!
mis saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, que por cierto es muy bueno.
Bueno, tengo una pregunta muy (pero muy) elemental:
Como es que funciona un parlante (o altavoz) de los mas comunes. Si alguien me pudiese ayudar o indicar a donde puedo dirigirme, les estare muy agradecido. Necesito información muy detallada de como es que funcionan, y ejemplos, o esquemas, no se =(

Yo soy estudiante de electronica, y a pesar de que llevo ya mis años dedicandome a esto, nunca me habia preguntado algo tan elemental (hasta el dia de hoy) y quisiera tener una idea mas profunda de como es que funciona esto. Como que he estado buscando en internet, pero al parecer nadie publica cosas tan elementales =( 

Les agradezco mucho de antemano!
saludos desde Rusia!


----------



## Dano (May 16, 2007)

Buscar no es malo  

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altavoz_dinámico
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altavoz
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/doc_altavoces.html
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/driver.html
http://www.lpi.tel.uva.es/~nacho/docencia/ing_ond_1/trabajos_04_05/io8/public_html/Altavoces.html

Con esto me parece que es suficiente
 

Saludos


----------



## lothar83 (May 17, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la información!
como se nota que no se buscar =D


----------

